# [Powershell] Datei zeilenweise Auflisten



## Thomas Darimont (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Beispiel wie man eine Datei mit PowerShell zeilenweise ausgeben kann:

```
get-help get-* > test.txt #Wir erzeugen eine test Datei mit dem Inhalt aller Get- Befehle
Get-content test.txt | Foreach-Object {$_} #Wir laden die Datei und laufen im nächsten Schritt | mit Foreach-Object über alle Zeilen. Dabei geben wir den Inhalt der aktuellen Zeile mit $_ aus.
```

Ausgabe:

```
PS C:\Users\tom> get-help get-* > test.txt
PS C:\Users\tom> Get-content test.txt | Foreach-Object {$_}

Name                              Category  Synopsis
----                              --------  --------
Get-WinEvent                      Cmdlet    Ruft Ereignisse aus Ereignisprotokollen und Ereignisablaufverfolgungs-Pr...
Get-Counter                       Cmdlet    Ruft Leistungsindikatordaten von lokalen Computern und Remotecomputern ab.
Get-WSManCredSSP                  Cmdlet    Ruft die Credential Security Service Provider-bezogene Konfiguration für...
Get-WSManInstance                 Cmdlet    Zeigt Verwaltungsinformationen für eine von einer Ressourcen-URI angegeb...
Get-Command                       Cmdlet    Ruft grundlegende Informationen zu Cmdlets und anderen Elementen von Win...
Get-Help                          Cmdlet    Zeigt Informationen zu Windows PowerShell-Befehlen und -Konzepten an.
Get-History                       Cmdlet    Ruft eine Liste der Befehle ab, die während der aktuellen Sitzung eingeg...
Get-PSSessionConfiguration        Cmdlet    Ruft die registrierten Sitzungskonfigurationen auf dem Computer ab.
Get-PSSession                     Cmdlet    Ruft die Windows PowerShell-Sitzungen (PSSessions) in der aktuellen Sitz...
Get-Job                           Cmdlet    Ruft Windows PowerShell-Hintergrundaufträge ab, die in der aktuellen Sit...
Get-Module                        Cmdlet    Ruft die Module ab, die in die aktuelle Sitzung importiert wurden oder i...
Get-PSSnapin                      Cmdlet    Ruft die Windows PowerShell-Snap-Ins auf dem Computer ab.
Get-FormatData                    Cmdlet    Ruft die Formatierungsdaten in der aktuellen Sitzung ab.
Get-Event                         Cmdlet    Ruft die Ereignisse in der Ereigniswarteschlange ab.
Get-EventSubscriber               Cmdlet    Ruft die Ereignisabonnenten in der aktuellen Sitzung ab.
Get-Alias                         Cmdlet    Ruft die Aliase für die aktuelle Sitzung ab.
Get-Culture                       Cmdlet    Ruft die aktuelle Kultureinstellung des Betriebssystems ab.
Get-Date                          Cmdlet    Ruft das aktuelle Datum und die aktuelle Uhrzeit ab.
Get-Host                          Cmdlet    Ruft ein Objekt ab, das das aktuelle Hostprogramm darstellt. Und zeigt s...
Get-Member                        Cmdlet    Ruft die Eigenschaften und Methoden von Objekten ab.
Get-Random                        Cmdlet    Ruft eine Zufallszahl ab oder wählt Objekte nach dem Zufallsprinzip aus ...
Get-UICulture                     Cmdlet    Ruft die aktuellen Einstellungen für die Benutzeroberflächenkultur aus d...
Get-Unique                        Cmdlet    Gibt die eindeutigen Elemente aus einer sortierten Liste zurück.
Get-Variable                      Cmdlet    Ruft die Variablen in der aktuellen Konsole ab.
Get-PSBreakpoint                  Cmdlet    Ruft die Haltepunkte ab, die in der aktuellen Sitzung festgelegt sind.
Get-PSCallStack                   Cmdlet    Zeigt die aktuelle Aufrufliste an.
Get-TraceSource                   Cmdlet    Ruft die Windows PowerShell-Komponenten ab, die für die Ablaufverfolgung...
Get-EventLog                      Cmdlet    Ruft die Ereignisse in einem Ereignisprotokoll oder eine Liste der Ereig...
Get-ChildItem                     Cmdlet    Ruft die Elemente und untergeordneten Elemente an einem oder mehreren an...
Get-Content                       Cmdlet    Ruft den Inhalt des Elements am angegebenen Speicherort ab.
Get-ItemProperty                  Cmdlet    Ruft die Eigenschaften eines angegebenen Elements ab.
Get-WmiObject                     Cmdlet    Ruft Instanzen von WMI-Klassen (Windows Management Instrumentation, Wind...
Get-Location                      Cmdlet    Ruft Informationen über den aktuellen Arbeitsspeicherort ab.
Get-PSDrive                       Cmdlet    Ruft die Windows PowerShell-Laufwerke in der aktuellen Sitzung ab.
Get-Item                          Cmdlet    Ruft das Element am angegebenen Speicherort ab.
Get-PSProvider                    Cmdlet    Ruft Informationen über den angegebenen Windows PowerShell-Anbieter ab.
Get-Process                       Cmdlet    Ruft die Prozesse ab, die auf dem lokalen Computer oder einem Remotecomp...
Get-Service                       Cmdlet    Ruft die Dienste auf einem lokalen Computer oder einem Remotecomputer ab.
Get-Transaction                   Cmdlet    Ruft die aktuelle (aktive) Transaktion ab.
Get-HotFix                        Cmdlet    Ruft die Hotfixes ab, die auf dem lokalen und auf Remotecomputern angewe...
Get-ComputerRestorePoint          Cmdlet    Ruft die Wiederherstellungspunkte auf dem lokalen Computer ab.
Get-Acl                           Cmdlet    Ruft die Sicherheitsbeschreibung für eine Ressource ab, z. B. für eine D...
Get-PfxCertificate                Cmdlet    Mit diesem Befehl werden Informationen über PFX-Zertifikatsdateien auf d...
Get-Credential                    Cmdlet    Ruft ein Objekt mit Anmeldeinformationen entsprechend einem Benutzername...
Get-ExecutionPolicy               Cmdlet    Ruft die Ausführungsrichtlinien für die aktuelle Sitzung ab.
Get-AuthenticodeSignature         Cmdlet    Ruft Informationen über die Authenticode-Signatur in einer Datei ab.
```

Gruß Tom


----------

